# Scored a Sting Ray



## 1959firearrow (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey just scored the sweet 1968 Stingray(BD78512) was wondering whats original and what is not like the generator and light setup?


----------



## jpromo (Dec 19, 2011)

It looks like somebody slapped a stickshifter on their coaster brake bike back in the day. That's a neat little piece of provenance, I love it.

Then again, it has hand brakes.. so they might have just changed the wheels. Either way, still cool!


----------



## 1959firearrow (Dec 19, 2011)

The rear wheel is a 3 speed tires are even correct they say Schwinn s-7 and slick.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 19, 2011)

Ah yes, I always forget about the 3-speed sticks. I was just looking for the cassette and failed to think about it any further :o


----------



## 1959firearrow (Dec 19, 2011)

My biggest questions are about the speedometer and generator/light setup the speedometer says stingray but the cable and gear are gone and it doesnt look like there was anything ever mounted on the forks? Also is the generator and light setup original?


----------



## GenuineRides (Dec 20, 2011)

*Schwinn Accessories*

Those would be correct accessories for that year Stingray, see attached poster from the '68-'69 Holiday season.  Both items (stingray speedo and generator set) appear in my '68 accessory catalog too, so they would be era correct and possibly came with the bike from the dealer, yet they would have added them there, not at the factory.

GenuineRides


----------

